# The "Used to be Low Cost Airline".



## Odea (30 Jan 2010)

I have noticed that the Ryanair flight prices have now become very expensive and what with the add ons I think it is cheaper to shop around than assume that with Ryanair their prices are always low.


----------



## Fatphrog (30 Jan 2010)

It always did pay to shop around and Ryanair are still very competitive. Have you any examples that show otherwise?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Jan 2010)

Odea said:


> I have noticed that the Ryanair flight prices have now become very expensive and what with the add ons I think it is cheaper to shop around than assume that with Ryanair their prices are always low.



Are you actually suggesting that you believed the slogan and did not shop around up to this? 

Although I am a Ryanair shareholder, I have always shopped around. They are often cheaper - they are sometimes not. Giving examples of dearer flights won't actually show anything at all. It will show what we already know - "they are not always the cheapest". Even if some serious, systematic research showed that they were cheaper 90% of the time, it would be meaningless. You should still shop around.


----------



## Eithneangela (30 Jan 2010)

If you need to travel shortly, go to www.aerlingus.com   The sale ends at midnight tonite. It's actually very good - we travel to visit grandchildren in three different countries and have just booked really well-priced tickets with AL.


----------



## Odea (31 Jan 2010)

Fatphrog said:


> It always did pay to shop around and Ryanair are still very competitive. Have you any examples that show otherwise?


 
Over the past few years I would already have booked a number of low cost flights with Ryanair for Mar/Apr/May/June by now. I keep an eye on lots of different offers both from Airlines and from Hotels etc.

This year I haven't booked one flight yet and that's because the usual good offers from Ryanair are non existant. 

I'm hoping that when they report next week that they will have a real sale to celebrate their good results.

I agree that there have been good offers from Aer Lingus. There were flights to both Faro and Malaga at 99 cents on selected dates for May on offer over the Christmas period.


----------



## seantheman (31 Jan 2010)

Odea said:


> I agree that there have been good offers from Aer Lingus. There were flights to both Faro and Malaga at 99 cents on selected dates for May on offer over the Christmas period.


 
How would you like to go back to times like 1982, when i remember paying 200 punts Dublin-Heathrow with AL. Just because there aren't many flights for 99c, doesn't mean they aren't cheap


----------



## PyritePete (1 Feb 2010)

in 1989 I paid 138 punts Heathrow return with AL, not too much difference today with all the charges. So Mick O Leary is the saviour of air travel ???

Ryanair opposed T2 in Dublin, the metro to airport & blaming the Govt for their 10euro airport/visitor tax for the position they find themselves in ?? Remember the radar trouble last year, Ryanair blamed the world & its mother, Dermot Mannion the then AL chief didn't go on the attack a la S McNamara but rather focused on sorting it out. A PR win for AL. 

I travel with both airlines regularly & compare them against each other.


----------



## seantheman (1 Feb 2010)

What i'm saying is,it's nice to have choice (competition) otherwise it becomes a monopoly (expensive)


----------



## Odea (1 Feb 2010)

Some pretty poor discounts tonight on certain routes to end of April. Ranging from 10% to 25%. However as they had already put the prices from €8.99 per flight to €12.99 last Thursday, the latest discounts are not great.


----------



## seantheman (2 Feb 2010)

Odea said:


> Some pretty poor discounts tonight on certain routes to end of April. Ranging from 10% to 25%. However as they had already put the prices from €8.99 per flight to €12.99 last Thursday, the latest discounts are not great.


 
Ye have to get real here €12.99 would hardly get you the bus from Dublin to Galway


----------



## Bronte (2 Feb 2010)

Odea said:


> Some pretty poor discounts tonight on certain routes to end of April. Ranging from 10% to 25%. However as they had already put the prices from €8.99 per flight to €12.99 last Thursday, the latest discounts are not great.


 
How much are you willing to pay?  I don't think a jump of 4 Euro for a flight from one country to another would be considered not a great discount.


----------



## Tintagel (2 Feb 2010)

There appear to be less special offers about all right.  There was a time when the €10 online check in and taxes/charges would be waived.  I can't remember the last time there were 1c flights.

Is this the same for all hubs or just Dublin?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (2 Feb 2010)

The fact that there's now a fixed €10 departure tax from all Irish airports which Ryanair must pay for each departing passenger (irrespective of whether they charge the passengers or not) must surely make it must less attractive for them to offer €0.01 all in fares as they now would have to absorb this on top of all the DAA charges (to increase as well)

No danger of going back to super high fares (as long as Aer Lingus dont' go to the wall leaving Ryanair with a monopoly on many routes) .. but definitely fares are ticking up compared to a year or two ago.


----------



## jack2009 (2 Feb 2010)

1 c flights could not be maintained forever and lets face it Mick O'L is not doing what he does for the good of his health!  

Considering it costs €60 or so to get a train to Cork/Galway being able to get a flight for a similiar price to most of Europe is a great thing.


----------



## dereko1969 (2 Feb 2010)

Is there a question here? if not, this should be in letting off steam.

no-one is forcing you to bring bags with you or to use a credit card that attracts charges, there are ways around all these charges. i still find ryanair great value, i'm going to be going to scotland for about 30e in may for a long weekend, aer lingus were looking for 100e for the same days to the same airport.


----------



## PyritePete (2 Feb 2010)

seantheman said:


> What i'm saying is,it's nice to have choice (competition) otherwise it becomes a monopoly (expensive)


 
absolutely Sean. I get a little irked when people champion M O Leary most/all of the time.


----------



## PyritePete (2 Feb 2010)

jack2009 said:


> 1 c flights could not be maintained forever and lets face it Mick O'L is not doing what he does for the good of his health!
> 
> +1, Ryanair is a business that shuts routes/cuts jobs like anyone else when they have to


----------



## Tintagel (4 Feb 2010)

PyritePete said:


> jack2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Ryanair is a business that shuts routes/cuts jobs like anyone else when they have to
> ...


----------



## dereko1969 (4 Feb 2010)

their new cork-bordeaux route might end up cheaper than aer lingus even with the train fare thrown it, it's another option anyway.


----------



## jack2009 (4 Feb 2010)

Tintagel said:


> PyritePete said:
> 
> 
> > They have announced 25 new European routes yesterday but unfortunately none from Dublin. I think they need to introduce a few new European routes from Dublin to keep the interest going among regular users.
> ...


----------



## PyritePete (5 Feb 2010)

Tintagel said:


> PyritePete said:
> 
> 
> > They have announced 25 new European routes yesterday but unfortunately none from Dublin. I think they need to introduce a few new European routes from Dublin to keep the interest going among regular users.
> ...


----------



## BOXtheFOX (10 Apr 2010)

They certainly haven't any bargains about at the moment, even in their May sale.

Is it possible to get to Ibiza other than flying Aer Lingus or booking a package. Trying to do a DIY.


----------



## zippidydo (12 Apr 2010)

*Ryanair sale???*

Ryanair's current sale over tonite.  Maybe they will run a decent sale at some stage this week...Anyone know if they ever have sale on Lanzarote flights???  Maybe I be better off to book now in case they go up in price!!


----------



## Bronco Lane (13 Apr 2010)

zippidydo said:


> Ryanair's current sale over tonite. Maybe they will run a decent sale at some stage this week...Anyone know if they ever have sale on Lanzarote flights??? Maybe I be better off to book now in case they go up in price!!


 
No luck. Prices practically the same as last week.


----------



## WaterWater (26 Apr 2010)

Looking at Ryanair's prices for May and June. It seems that they are going to re-coup any money lost because of the volcano. Their prices are very high compared to what they used to be. Even Aer Lingus is looking cheaper!


----------



## Tintagel (7 Jun 2010)

Trying to book an autumn holiday flying with Ryanair but their prices are "stuck" with no variation in them. At least Aer Lingus had the offer of a sale recently to include the month of September. I can't understand why Ryanair don't have an autumn sale because they must be losing business to Aer Lingus. Come September they will be trying to offload flights for October....why not offer them now?


----------



## oldnick (7 Jun 2010)

I must be living in a parallel universe ehere Ryanair fares in september are dirt cheap !

Part of my job as a travel agent is to compare the tour operator's prices with what the public can find themselves . I'm constantly checking airline fares (as well as hotels,cruises etc) and I genuinely believe that ryanair usually have unbeatable cheap fares - except at the last moment and on occassiona when they know they can get away with it (like Poland over Xmas). 

But even now for the next few weeks there are cheap prices  - but there are great prces with tour operators as well. Basically its a crappy time for airlines and operators. 
It has never never ever been cheaper to fly abroad.

Anyway-September ...
Looking at Ryanair just now for about 7th sept for a week in Paris or Madrid  - 35 euro return inc. taxes and check-in fee. 
Barcelona for 50. Or more unusual destinations like La Rochelle for 40.
These and several other destinations have the taxes included or ,rather, set at zero in the Ryanair prices to over a third of all Ryanair destinations.

There _are _dearer fares where there are no "free" taxes, such as  Venice, Nice, Rome ,Crakow for 110 -130 euros , but I still think that's amazingly cheap for return flights to very popular destinations at what is a popular time for city breaks.

Doubtless one can now retort with some dearer examples,  but there are so many return flights to all over Europe for between 50 -150 euros return inc. taxes and check-in ,(exc. baggage.) during sept and many other months.

What ,really, does  one consider not cheap ? Anything over a euro ?


----------



## declanja (7 Jun 2010)

I agree with Oldnick. We were caught in Nice in April (Ash!) and paid about €100 alone in motorway tolls to get to Cherbourg! Never mind carhire, fuel etc. Going again in July and booked outward flights for about €40 each just a few days ago.


----------



## Tintagel (8 Jun 2010)

I agree with what you are saying but that is not really my point. I saw La Rochelle for €3 in April each way "all in" including taxes and fees and check in charge but excluding credit card fee. I know if I had a pre paid debit card I could have waived this fee as well. So €6 return to France was less than a designer sandwich.

What I am trying to say is that come August/September Ryanair will be trying to offload seats for late September and October so why not have a sale now.

I know that there are many people who cannot wait and have a need to book now, at higher prices and this is how they make their money but lots of people are taking up Aer Lingus offers because they are attracted by its sale. Is Ryanair losing out here?


----------



## Mpsox (8 Jun 2010)

oldnick said:


> Doubtless one can now retort with some dearer examples, but there are so many return flights to all over Europe for between 50 -150 euros return inc. taxes and check-in ,(exc. baggage.) during sept and many other months.
> 
> What ,really, does one consider not cheap ? Anything over a euro ?


 
One thing with Ryanair is that many people forget the cost of getting from the destination airport to wherever they are actually going. A classic example is London, Ryanair fly to Stansted, 2 return tickets on the Stansted express will cost €55-€60 + potentially any subsequent tube fares. If you fly to Heathrow with Air Lingus, the equivalent cost to and from Heathrow  is about €11 and you could get unlimited travel in London(including the trip from Heathrow) for 2 for less then €20 with a day card


----------



## BOXtheFOX (16 Jun 2010)

Tintagel said:


> What I am trying to say is that come August/September Ryanair will be trying to offload seats for late September and October so why not have a sale now.


 
Well they listened to you but they shouldn't have bothered. No real bargains.


----------



## papervalue (16 Jun 2010)

Yesterday I booked return ticket to Gatwick for €26 including charges for start of October(Go Friday Morning return Sunday night) Normally for that time I was paying double to treble price other years.

Good deals to be got on Ryanair, a lot of time is matter of keeping an eye on website


----------



## Laramie (26 Nov 2010)

Looking at Ryanair today and I see that they have increased their online check in fee from €5 to €6.  The "used to be low cost airline" is right.


----------



## redwood park (29 Nov 2010)

The 1 Euro increase on "on line check in"  charge was sneaked in. Not a word about it anywhere. MOL is forever shouting about Gov tax. How can he justify charging extra euro for you to go on your own computer to check in???


----------



## roker (29 Nov 2010)

Last year Ryanair wanted €560 rtn to fly Cork = Dublin = Newcastle, they treat it as separate flights and so double the charges. Also I have said many times the luggage allowance is 15kg + €20 per kg over this, this could add €200 per rtn trip to bring you up to Airlingus allowance.
Do think Michael O'L might consider a free travel pass for pensioners same as the rail and bus?


----------



## bullworth (29 Nov 2010)

http://www.ryanair.com/en/flight-info/BGY/DUB


ROUTE 	STATUS
1220 	FR 9427 	Milan (Bergamo) - Dublin 	ON TIME


I wonder why it says ''on time'' on the Ryanair website. I was on the flight and it was delayed by 2 hours or more due to snow at Dublin airport. Saying it arrived on time calls into question every claim they make about their flights being on time.


----------



## Caveat (29 Nov 2010)

> I have noticed that the Ryanair flight prices have now become very expensive


 
Fine, don't give them your business then.

Next!


----------



## SlurrySlump (29 Nov 2010)

bullworth said:


> http://www.ryanair.com/en/flight-info/BGY/DUB
> 
> 
> ROUTE STATUS
> ...


 
If you actually look at the flying time between locations then look at the departure and arrivals time on your Ryanair ticket, you will see that they have added a generous amount of time to the journey so that they can say that they have arrived ahead of schedule.

The flight time from Dublin to Niece is about 2 hours 2 minutes ( 911 miles) but on their flight ticket it is about 2 hours 45 minutes.


----------



## PyritePete (29 Nov 2010)

have a read of the DAA website on the opening of Terminal 2, where they point out where MOL is talking pure low-cost BS. If anyone ever had any doubts about Ryanair...


----------



## seantheman (29 Nov 2010)

PyritePete said:


> have a read of the DAA website on the opening of Terminal 2, where they point out where MOL is talking pure low-cost BS. If anyone ever had any doubts about Ryanair...


Yeah, like the DAA would have an impartial view.
Below, not directed at PyritePete
I think if you want to carry more than 15kg luggage, use another airline
If you want to travel last minute, use another airline
If you like to have an onboard meal.......
If you dont want to pay an extra €1 check in........
But for some of us that used air travel in the early 80's,I know who i'd
sooner travel with to hundreds of destinations in Europe


----------



## paddyc (30 Nov 2010)

PyritePete said:


> have a read of the DAA website on the opening of Terminal 2, where they point out where MOL is talking pure low-cost BS. If anyone ever had any doubts about Ryanair...


 
"Slighty" off topic, but why are the DAA advertising terminal 2 on the tv ?? Its not like you can just show up at the airport and say I would like to leave from terminal 2, can you move the plane round to pick me up from there ??


----------



## WaterWater (30 Nov 2010)

I must say that the current batch of Ryanair sales are non starters. The prices on a few of the U.K. routes seem to go from €6 to €8 to €6 then back to €8. The other destination prices never seem to change at all. I have given up looking at the spring and summer prices for 2011 because it's same old, same old.
At least with Aer Lingus they occasionally have a sale giving you the opportunity to purchase well in advance.
I would say that Ryanair have become "boring" in the sales department.


----------



## PyritePete (30 Nov 2010)

seantheman said:


> But for some of us that used air travel in the early 80's,I know who i'd
> sooner travel with to hundreds of destinations in Europe


 
so do I..Aer Lingus


----------



## PyritePete (30 Nov 2010)

paddyc said:


> "Slighty" off topic, but why are the DAA advertising terminal 2 on the tv ?? Its not like you can just show up at the airport and say I would like to leave from terminal 2, can you move the plane round to pick me up from there ??


 
Ever so slightly off topic PaddyC...why not advertise T2 ? I have been at T1 to go through US customs downstairs many times and its shabby (functional I agree) and hearing comments from people about how bad it is. Even the US customs folks smiled when I asked them about their move to T2, said they can't wait !!

I am not aware of any airport that you can request to fly from whatever terminal you choose.


----------



## seantheman (30 Nov 2010)

PyritePete said:


> so do I..Aer Lingus


Yeah, I guess they were great as long as someone else was picking up the tab


----------



## PyritePete (1 Dec 2010)

A Lingus are profitable this year some 97m EURO. TBH some things are worth paying extra for. According to the Travel Extra magazine, Ryanair will increase baggage charges and other charges in 2011.


----------



## Caveat (1 Dec 2010)

PyritePete said:


> Ryanair will increase baggage charges and other charges in 2011.


 
Maybe they will.

I don't care at all who I fly with - I will simply go with the cheapest. Nine times out of ten that tends to be Ryanair. Even with new charges I'm wager it will still be Ryanair most of the time.

Baggage charges won't affect me as strangely, since I know in advance what the limits are I don't stuff whatever takes my fancy into a cavernous case without a care in the world and then start moaning come check-in time.


----------



## PyritePete (1 Dec 2010)

not a problem for me either Caveat, I stuff my case full, on occasion be over the limit and have NEVER being charged by A Lingus.


----------



## Daddy (1 Dec 2010)

Just delve back through the 'news' on Ryanair website and you will see bargains been given away in November last year for € 1 or € 2.  Now it's € 6 or € 8.

Booked Poland from dublin in November last year and for 2 adults and 4 children return to Krakow (for Feb 2010 mid-term) - I paid € 250 approx and that included 3 bags both ways.

Ryanair have not had a good deal for quite some time as I regularly check the website.

If this continues expect their profits to soar next set of accounts they issue.

However, I must say I made good use of them while they were a low cost airline.


----------



## runner (1 Dec 2010)

There are deals with Ryanair. Just checked flights to Canaries including Xmass period where you can get a return flight including all extras for around 80 euro! This is a round trip of around 4,000 miles. Not bad I think.


----------



## Odea (16 Jan 2011)

Odea said:


> There were flights to both Faro and Malaga at 99 cents on selected dates for May on offer over the Christmas period.


 
One year on from my original post and I can say that there were nil 99c flights available this Christmas. In fact Ryanair seems to be stuck in the €21.99, €29.99, €39.99 for 2011. There is an occasional €14.99 to outer Hackballs Cross if you wanted to go there.


----------



## Laramie (16 Jan 2011)

They are also using the old trick of having the outward flight cheap but the return flight at the higher price level. Certainly worth looking at Aer Lingus prices plus more user friendly flight times and the ability to choose your seat before you fly.  Also the location of airport used has to be factored in.


----------



## Grizzly (21 Jan 2011)

I see that they continue to fight with everyone. 

http://www.ryanair.com/ie/news/ryanair-statement-on-boarding-card-reissue-fees


----------



## Caveat (21 Jan 2011)

I think they are perfectly entitled to take this stance. 

I obviously don't "welcome" charges of any kind but I have more of an issue with Euro bureaucracy and BS legality than I do with Ryanair on this occasion.


----------



## callybags (21 Jan 2011)

Caveat said:


> I think they are perfectly entitled to take this stance.
> 
> I obviously don't "welcome" charges of any kind but I have more of an issue with Euro bureaucracy and BS legality than I do with Ryanair on this occasion.


 
+1. Try turning up for a concert without a ticket and see how far you get.


----------



## Grizzly (24 Jan 2011)

callybags said:


> +1. Try turning up for a concert without a ticket and see how far you get.


 
Yes, but you are usually posted your concert ticket by the promoters and it is up to you to bring it with you.


----------



## Caveat (24 Jan 2011)

Ryanair state:

_"All passengers agree at the time of booking that they will check-in online, and print off their own boarding cards at least 4 hours prior to the scheduled departure of their flight."_

I don't see what the big problem is - either people are blind, stupid or careless.


----------



## niceoneted (24 Jan 2011)

Ticketmaster will reissue tickets if you don't have them. They did for my sister earlier this year at a gig. She obviously had to prove address and show cc that was used for the booking but no hassle.


----------



## Caveat (24 Jan 2011)

niceoneted said:


> Ticketmaster will reissue tickets if you don't have them.


 
Well, OK, good for Ticketmaster. They shouldn't have to and don't have to though. And Ryanair don't have to either - what's more they make a particular point of stating what intending passengers have to do.  You are reminded frequently during the booking procedure. It's not like they are "pulling a fast one" or something.


----------



## T McGibney (24 Jan 2011)

Ten or fifteen years ago, Ryanair made a name for themselves as 'the ticketless airline'. Its easy to forget that this was a ground-breaking innovation at the time. 

Its more than ironic that they now seem to be marketing themselves as Luddites with their 'paper forms or else!' policy.


----------



## niceoneted (24 Jan 2011)

I use Ryanair a lot Caveat and know the rules. I never understand when people never stick to them either. There are always people trying yo push the boundaries. 
I was just correcting the earlier point re concert tickets. It may have been a one off for ticketmaster or they may do it all the time.


----------



## WaterWater (30 Jan 2011)

Their latest "sale" seems to be stuck on €9.99 with the same old suspects being offered at this price.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (5 Feb 2011)

WaterWater said:


> Their latest "sale" seems to be stuck on €9.99 with the same old suspects being offered at this price.


 
Yup! Still there. Yawn!


----------



## seantheman (5 Feb 2011)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Yup! Still there. Yawn!


 
You guys waiting for it to go up or down?


----------



## IsleOfMan (7 Feb 2011)

From the Irish Independent today.


Monday February 07 2011

PASSENGERS on board a Ryanair flight were forced off the plane after a scuffle broke out over the cost of carry-on baggage, writes Luke Byrne.
More than 100 passengers were taken from the plane on Saturday, shortly before it was due to leave Guacimeta Airport on the Spanish island of Lanzarote for Charleroi in Belgium. 
It is understood the disruption happened when Ryanair tried to charge a passenger extra for carry-on baggage and his friends on the plane 'mutinied'.
The pilot radioed for police support and the plane was evacuated.
Of the 168 passengers taken off the plane, only 64 were allowed to reboard.
"Following disruptive behaviour, the police required for security reasons that this group be refused travel," Ryanair said. 
Irish Independent


----------



## gipimann (8 Feb 2011)

Just following on from the last post, many of the Ryanair "mutineers" were still in Lanzarote airport yesterday afternoon (Monday) - it looked as if they'd camped in the airport, not far from the Ryanair desk!

The group I saw appeared to have a lot of luggage!


----------



## SoylentGreen (5 Apr 2011)

Has anyone had a look at the "Used to be Low Cost" Airline's fares recently?  They talk about not having a fuel surcharge but they are certainly making up for it with the hefty increases in the cost of their flights.


----------



## moonman (5 Apr 2011)

i would say that the 2euro per person per flight is a fuel surcharge under another name. it came in when the barrel of crude neared 120 dollars.


----------



## Sandals (5 Apr 2011)

just back from an expensive flights to/home from spain where both the flights had so much hand luggage people were pushing and rushing to get their hand luggage overhead, I soon saw why when the three people in my seats had to have three hand luggages under their/my feet. This was totally unacceptable as now the way out some luggage was removed to the hold but on the way home one air hostess refused anyone's suggestion of such, even to the point she told people very rudely to sit down.


----------



## callybags (5 Apr 2011)

What do you class as "expensive" ?


----------



## shesells (5 Apr 2011)

Sandals said:


> I soon saw why when the three people in my seats had to have three hand luggages under their/my feet. This was totally unacceptable



It is standard practice on all airlines that any items of hand luggage which will fit, or any heavy items, should be accommodated in the space under the seat in front of you?


----------

